# استفسار عن شركة الاتحاد الهندسي السعودي خطيب وعلمي



## ميدوحبيبة (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
استفسار لو سمحتم يا شباب اي حد عندة معلومات عن شركة الاتحاد اللهندسي السعودية خطيب وعلمي بالسعودية ؟؟؟؟
ملتزمة بالاتفاقات والرواتب ولا غير ملتزمة ؟؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.7ooda (24 أبريل 2013)

اكبر شركتين للاستشارات الهندسية بالسعودية هما دار الهندسة و خطيب و علمي الى جانب رواتبهم الكبيرة التي لن تجدها في اى مكتب استشاري اخر ، توكل على الله ان جائتك فرصة بها فجميع المهندسين يحلمون بالعمل فيها


----------



## حسن احمد (24 أبريل 2013)

مكتب محترم وعند كلمتهم والرواتب فى مواعيدها توكل على الله


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (25 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير.انا جايلي عقد معاهم وكنت متردد في التعاقد وتخريج التاشيرة


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 أبريل 2013)

شركة قوية جدا ومحترمة توكل على الله


----------



## عقيل استيتيه (25 أبريل 2013)

من أفضل المكاتب الإستشاريه بالسعوديه , إن شاءالله ترتاح معاهم


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (26 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا شباب عن المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## احمدعبد الحميدعلى (26 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله انا شغال معاهم بقالى 7 شهور لحد الوقتى و بصراحة من اكبر المكاتب هنا فى السعودية بالذات شغلهم مع وزارة الصحةو انصحك بانك تشتغل معاهم عشان محتب محترم جدا و ملتزم فى كل حاجة عندك فى العقد بتاعكو متترددش و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## sherifmadkor (26 أبريل 2013)

المميزات /1/ إلتزام بالراتب
2/ إلتزام بموعد الراتب يوم خمسة بالشهر
3/إلتزام ببنود العقد 
4/عدم تطبيق أى جزاءات من أى نوع وعدم وجود ندية فى التعامل

العيوب/
1/ كأن المكتب مقاول أنفار بمعنى كما يتعاقدون عليك يعطونك بمعنى أخر ان راتبك قابل للزيادة والنقصان طبعا لتعاقدهم مع مالك المشروع 
2/ لا يوجد قوة أبدا ولا سلطة فى التعامل مع المقاولين أبدا
3/لا يوجد إرتقاء بخبراتك المهنية ولا الهندسية
4/قليلا ما تجد من لديهم خبرات تستفيد منها 
5/الزيادة بالراتب ليست سنوية يعنى ممكن كل ثلاث سنوات وليست مجزية 
6/الحديث عن الاكواد واصول الصناعة مجرد كلام فقط والتطبيق على ارض الواقع بيقول اهم شىء فاتورة المكتب تظل مستمرة بلا مشاكل
7/الاوفر تايم غالبا ما يأكل عليك ولا تستطيع المطالبة بة وتكون الحجة أنه لم يصرف لنا
8/يتم التعامل مع المهندسين كأنهم سلعة بمعنى ان هناك مديرى مشاريع على رواتب 10000 ريال وأعى ما اقول جيدا نظرا لاستغلال المكتب ظروف الشرق الاوسط 
9/أغلب مشاريع الداخلية من أسوء المشاريع وأسوء المقاولين الراكبين على المكتب وأفرادة 
10/لو معاليك انتهى مشروعك سيتوقف راتبك مباشرتا لحين أعتمادك بمشروع أخر وبعد موافقة الهيئة المالكة عليك وبعدها سيعاود الراتب من يوم التحاقك بالمشروع الجديد مهما كانت المدة (طبعا مقابلة جديدة مع المالك + لو العقد براتب اقل من راتبك السابق سيتم مساومتك على راتب اقل ) وسعات ايضا بوظيفة اقل بمعنى لو معاليك سنيور ومحتاجين مهندس موقع او حاصر كميات مافيش مشاكل لو معاليك مدير مشروع ومحتاجين سنيور حاليا مفيش مشاكل ...........إلج
11/ حقوقك من حيث بدل الاجازة الشهر وتذاكر الطيران ممكن تنصرف يعد أكثر من ستة أشهر من المطالبة الاسبوعية بها والايميلات والتليفونات والخطابات .

طبعا هذا طبعا بفرع الرياض بالسعودية ............

طبعا فرع دبى والشارقة فى قمة الإحترام


وكل هذا عن تجربة شخصية وليس سمع وفى أكثر من مشروع وأكثر من مكان


----------



## mido_fox (26 أبريل 2013)

ياريت لو اى حد من المهندسين الموجودين فى الموضوع هنا سواء اللى شغالين فيها او اللى هيشتغلوا فيها انهم يساعدونى للعمل فيها او فى شركة بن لادن ضرورى بالله عليكم


----------



## أشرف أبوالعلا (4 مايو 2013)

انا كمان بأذن الله مرشح للشغل فى مكتب خطيب وعلمى ياريت حد يفيدنا اكتر


----------



## أشرف أبوالعلا (4 مايو 2013)

ياريت توضيح اكتر عن مكتب خطيب وعلمى


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (4 مايو 2013)

ميدوحبيبة قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير.انا جايلي عقد معاهم وكنت متردد في التعاقد وتخريج التاشيرة



السلام عليكم 

انا اعرف استشارى كبير فى شركة خطيب وعلمى لو عايز رقمه ممكن اكتبه ليك لو الادارة تسمح


----------



## abo9002 (5 مايو 2013)

توكل على الله سؤال هو المكتب بتاعهم فين في االقاهرة


----------



## احمدعبد الحميدعلى (6 مايو 2013)

المكتب له اكثر من فرع بالسعودية ( الرياض - جده - الخبر )انا شغال معاهم فى مشاريع وزارة الصحة فى فرع الرياضو هو يعتبر من اكبر المكاتب هنا فى السعودية و خبرة كويسة بالذات لو انت خبرة اقل من 10 سنوات انت اللى هتبقى مستفيد اكتر ان شاء اللهو ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك يا رب


----------



## SALAH MONIR (12 مايو 2013)

انا اعمل بهذا المكتب منذا 3 سنوات فرع الطرق والجسور بوزارة النقل كمهندس جسور وسيقوم المكتب بعمل مقابلات فى تاريخ 13-14 مايو 2013 بمكتب الشبل فى مصر 

وهو مكتب قويس مقارنة بالمكاتب الاخرى والمقاولات

ونامل التوفيق للجميع ونرجو الدعاء


----------



## waleed_ali (13 مايو 2013)

*أنا مهندس مدني دفعة 2008
عملت المقابلة معاهم لمشروع طرق وكان العرض ممتاز جدا جدا 
راتب أساسي 6000ريال
بدل سكن 3 شهور
بدل مواصلات 15% أو سيارة
بدل تذاكر لثلاث أفراد
وأوفر تايم وحوافز أخرى والمقاول موفر بالموقع (الأكل والشرب ووسائل الترفية والإتصالات)*آى فيل لايك(:16: أند :63: أند :12: اند:5: )

والمشروع ( الشريط الحدودي في الربع الخالي تبع حرس الحدودة والسكن هيكون في مدينة شرورة) آي فيل أجين لايك ( :10:اند :78:اند :73:  ) ههههههههههه


----------



## أشرف أبوالعلا (23 مايو 2013)

waleed_ali قال:


> *أنا مهندس مدني دفعة 2008
> عملت المقابلة معاهم لمشروع طرق وكان العرض ممتاز جدا جدا
> راتب أساسي 6000ريال
> بدل سكن 3 شهور
> ...


طيب يا اخ وليد همه بعتولك للتعاقد ولا لسه ؟؟؟ ارجو الرد ضرورى والمقابله عملتها امتى؟


----------



## waleed_ali (23 مايو 2013)

يا أخ أشرف المقابلة تمت من حوالي إسبوعين في مكتب الشريف ولكن بعد ماعرفت مكان المشروع ( الربع الخالي !!! وشرورة!!! ) لم أوافق على العرض المقدم منهم نظرا لعدم وجود أي مظهر من مظاهر الحياة الأدمية في ذلك المكان تماما


----------



## ahmedmoz (24 مايو 2013)

مكتب محترم جدا


----------



## samtaher (3 سبتمبر 2013)

والله المهندس شريف مدكور جزاه الله كل خير
ذكر كل شي ما قصر معك اخي السائل
اضيف عليه في هذه الايام وبسبب سياسة مكتب العمل
عندهم كارثه اسمها نقل كفالات
هذا بالنسبه للمهندسين المتقدمين من داخل السعوديه
وربنا يوفق كل المتقدمين


----------



## ibrahim1001 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

sherifmadkor قال:


> المميزات /1/ إلتزام بالراتب
> 2/ إلتزام بموعد الراتب يوم خمسة بالشهر
> 3/إلتزام ببنود العقد
> 4/عدم تطبيق أى جزاءات من أى نوع وعدم وجود ندية فى التعامل
> ...





كلام مظبوط 100*100


----------



## محمد السيد حسنين م (25 ديسمبر 2013)

يابشمهندس احمد ارجو ان تكون فى خير حال ونعمة بخصوص مكتب خطيب وعلمى عندى مقابلة معهم غدا ان شاء اللة وقد رايت مشاركتك السابقة فى هذا الموضوع ولكنى ان استفسر عن بعض النقاط لو ممكن مع العلم انى مهندس مدنى دفعة 2001 اى 12 عام خبرة بالمجال
1- بالنسبة للعمل عند التوزيع على المشاريع هل يتأثر راتبك فى الفترة الزمنية الانتقالية بين المشاريع حيث ممكن ينتهى المشروع التى تقوم *بالاشراف* علية ويبدا مشروع الاخر بعد مثلا اسبوع او اثنين او اكثر او اقل فلا يحتسب راتبك فى هذة الفترة 
2-هل يتأثر قيمة الراتب المتفق علية على حسب قيمة المشروع الذى تقوم بالاشراف علية مثلا مشروع صغير فيقوم المكتب بمساومتك فى الراتب او اسناد عمل اقل مما هو مناسب لخبرتك مثلا
3 - بما تنصحنى من النقاط الهامة التى يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار بها فى العقد 
4- هل هناك مميزات معينة يجب ان اوضحها فى المقابلة حتى يمكن اتكلم فيها 
5- موضوع الاوفرتيم بعض المهندسين قال ان الاوفرتيم غالبا لايأخذ بل هى دائما تقول انه لم يصرف لنا حتى نعطيكم اوفرتيم 
رجاء الافادة فالموضوع هام بالنسبة لى وشكر وارجو المعذرة على الاطالة


----------



## تتش (5 يناير 2014)

طيب يا جماعه سؤال .. متى تعرف انت متوزع على انهى مشروع .. قبل متسافر من بلدك ؟ ولا بعد مبتوصل السعودية تعرف حينها ؟


----------



## مصطفى توفيق فهمى (5 يناير 2014)

من كبرى الشركات الإستشارية فى المملكة وملتزمون فى الإتقاقات ، توكل على الله .


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (7 يناير 2014)

أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يرزقنا وإياك التوفيق والسداد و سعة الرزق​


----------



## gamal1465 (26 يناير 2015)

مجهود رائع وعلي بركة الله


----------

